# Traffic Attorney Needed



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

*Ticket while on my bike...Traffic Attorney Needed*

*Does anyone know of a good traffic attorney in the Orange County area? *

I recently received a traffic ticket while on a Sunday morning ride.

There was very light traffic and I slowly rolled a right turn on a red light and Newport PD gave me what would amount to a $490 and I even HAVE to go to court and miss time at work. This was apparently for not coming to a complete stop. There was no danger whatsoever in the turn I made.

The officer was very aggressive in his tone and I intend to fight it. He even made an aggressive acceleration towards me in his cruiser before flashing the lights. He then went on a 5 minute rant about how "you people" lobby for bike lanes and then "we" give them to you and then you act like you own the road. Apparently he doesn't like cyclists and wants to make me pay for it.

Thank you


----------



## arai_speed (Aug 19, 2003)

The Law Offices of Christopher J. McCann APC ? Orange County DUI lawyer

He specializes in DUI's but also does traffic.


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

Stop means stop. Not slowly roll through. That said...you may be able to beat it in court with a decent attorney. My question is, unless this is just out of principle, why spend more on a lawyer than the ticket is going to cost you? The officer isn't going to care if you win in court because in reality you don't.


----------



## MAS-SD (Jun 14, 2008)

The ticket is $500, the lawyers are usually around $100 - $200 for traffic court. And it's the principle as well.

Arai, thanks for the recommendation. I will give him a call.


----------



## skinewmexico (Apr 19, 2010)

Call the Wankmeister. He seems, from his blog, to do this on a regular basis.
Seth Davidson

Cycling in the South Bay


----------



## Nubster (Jul 8, 2009)

MAS-SD said:


> The ticket is $500, the lawyers are usually around $100 - $200 for traffic court. And it's the principle as well.
> 
> Arai, thanks for the recommendation. I will give him a call.


Gotcha...pretty sure lawyers charge more around here but I'm sure that's because there's a lot less compitition so they can charge more.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

contest the citation. cops have no reason to give attitude while enforcing traffic laws. especially when no one was endangered by your actions.

they need to simply inform you of the infraction you're being cited for, give you the available options if you want to take it court, and then bid you a good day.

eff that 'you people' crap...


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Unless you can prove the cop was being belligerent, it's your word against his, and the judge will probably take the cop's word. Add that as another reason to get an action cam. 

One thing you can try is calling the courthouse and getting your court date rescheduled. What often happens when people do that is the cop never shows, and then the accused get their cases dismissed by default since their accuser wasn't present. It's not a guarantee, but it shouldn't cost you anything like a lawyer will.


----------



## robt57 (Jul 23, 2011)

SauronHimself said:


> Unless you can prove the cop was being belligerent, it's your word against his, and the judge will probably take the cop's word. Add that as another reason to get an action cam.
> 
> One thing you can try is calling the courthouse and getting your court date rescheduled. What often happens when people do that is the cop never shows, and then the accused get their cases dismissed by default since their accuser wasn't present. It's not a guarantee, but it shouldn't cost you anything like a lawyer will.


Unless you have blatant evidence, don't bother going to court without a lawyer is all I gotta say from experience... That same experience is that just because you will tell the whole truth and nothing but, the cop is quite capable of saying what ever is simple and useful to that side regardless of any oath. Sorry guys/officers reading, personal experience and not flame.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

MAS-SD said:


> He then went on a 5 minute rant about how "you people" lobby for bike lanes and then "we" give them to you and then you act like you own the road.


Come ride with this crew Wednesday nights at 10:30pm. That's when they usually start, not 9pm.

They flout *all* the traffic rules. *All* of them.

These guys are fast, strong, daring, and wonderful.

http://kushtownsociety.myshopify.com/pages/group-ride


----------



## BobS (Jun 20, 2003)

Late to the party here, but I'd like to keep this thread alive to hear how it goes. Though I don't have personal experience with a bike traffic ticket and court, I know someone who did try to fight a ticket. His quote was "you could smell the testosterone in the courtroom with all the cops in there [my add here: to go up against others wanting to fight a ticket]. The cop got up there and lied through his teeth to make sure I didn't get off." Not saying all cops would have this attitude, but I've heard of many who do.

My take on this is the cop you encountered had it out for you, which was not right. BUT... you did break the LETTER of the law. The spirit of the law is to create a safe environment where the chances of an incident are reduced if not eliminated. Sounds like you were respecting the spirit of the law.

Now, with all that being said, and having ridden in the Orange County area since my age was in single digits (and that was a LONG time ago), I've seen riders recently who are pushing it. Blowing stop signs, and occasionally lights, etc. Not good, and in this age of increasingly irrational drivers, the odds that you're going to piss off one more more of them is high. I try not to "go there" as a cyclist. Also, besides being irrational, drivers are becoming (news flash!) ever more distracted. I pick my routes carefully, use a bright flashing taillight and ride as far to the right as is safe. The taillight may be seen as dorky to some Euro-trash-wannabes, but I'd rather be dorky than a hood-ornament.

Again, please let us know how your day in court goes.

Bob


----------

